# Ruido termico en Transmisiones de banda base



## JorgIVariuS (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola. espero me puedan ayudar sobre que es el Ruido termico en Transmisiones de banda base., por favor si no fuera mucha molestia, un saludo y agradeciientos de antemano.


----------



## chuko (Oct 3, 2006)

Los metales tienen gran cantidad de electrones libres. La temperatura produce una gran agitación térmica de esos electrones y se producen colisiones con los átomos del mismo metal. Aunque no hubiera una corriente circulando por el metal se produce una tensión de ruido en los extremos. El valor cuadrático medio de esa tensión de ruido es

V^2 = 4 K T B R

K es la constante de Boltzman = 1.38 E-23 Joules/°K

T es la temperatura absoluta en Kelvin

B es el ancho de banda en hertz

R es la resistencia del metal en ohms


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 3, 2006)

¿puede que se refiera a la tasa de ruido en amplificador quando estamos trabajando por el orgen de los GHrz?


----------

